# Commisioned Whippet



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Now we are back at the coast all work being done outside so progress is weather dependant, managing to get some done but why does the rain come straight after setting up.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good looking carving -- I always envy you carvers!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking start! Really like the look of the clamp. Details on the clamping system?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Great looking start! Really like the look of the clamp. Details on the clamping system?


The Clamp is a UK company - Record Tools


----------

